# Lyft ExpressDrive Personal Mileage calculations ???



## UberBabe617 (Oct 10, 2019)

I went to set up a Lyft Express Drive reservation and saw this for the first time. They are charging cheaper rates if you use fewer personal miles.

Does anybody know how Lyft actually calculates personal miles? Specifically:

If I am driving with a destination filter on, is that a personal or Lyft mile?
If I am driving with the app turned on, but I do not accept any rides, is tha ta personal or Lyft mile?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBabe617 said:


> I went to set up a Lyft Express Drive reservation and saw this for the first time. They are charging cheaper rates if you use fewer personal miles.
> 
> Does anybody know how Lyft actually calculates personal miles? Specifically:
> 
> ...


I believe I read that you need to have a fairly high Acceptance Rate (70%?) or you're charged for ALL your miles, even miles you're on a Lyft ride.

Some markets Lyft pays less for Express Drive vs if you're using your own car. Check before you rent. You'll be driving more to pay for the car.

I wouldn't do Lyft Express Drive. Either Hyrecar or Maven, since you could also do Uber and anything else you want to do.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft is such a scam, jesus.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Lyft is such a scam, jesus.


Someone once said "their scams know no bounds"


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

App on = on platform not personal
App off = personal mile


----------



## UberBabe617 (Oct 10, 2019)

New2This said:


> I believe I read that you need to have a fairly high Acceptance Rate (70%?) or you're charged for ALL your miles, even miles you're on a Lyft ride.
> 
> Some markets Lyft pays less for Express Drive vs if you're using your own car. Check before you rent. You'll be driving more to pay for the car.
> 
> I wouldn't do Lyft Express Drive. Either Hyrecar or Maven, since you could also do Uber and anything else you want to do.


Yikes. I did not know that first fact. Did you read this on Lyft's website anywhere? I can't seem to find that information.

Also, Maven is no longer in Boston. I've looked into Hyrecar and it seems like the rates are even higher than for Lyft!



BeansnRice said:


> App on = on platform not personal
> App off = personal mile


Good to know. Did you get confirmation from Lyft for this? I've tried to contact them and you know how their "support" is.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBabe617 said:


> Yikes. I did not know that first fact. Did you read this on Lyft's website anywhere? I can't seem to find that information.


I've read it here on UPNet from people with firsthand experience with Express Drive.

It makes sense in a way. Otherwise you could drive around all day app on, not accepting trips and rack up miles.

Plus passive-aggressive Lyft is all about control and of course "The Community" being served.

I'm virulently anti Lyft because of scams like Express Drive.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol Lyft is such a scam that knows no bounds

the crazy thing is there are still people driving for them


----------

